# Whole Venison Hind Quarter



## newsmoker1985 (Nov 29, 2016)

I plan on smoking a whole venison hind quarter on the bone in my electric smoker this Saturday. I'm asking for any tips/suggestions for doing this. I planned on soaking it in buttermilk for at least 24 hours, using a dry rub, then covering it in bacon. I was thinking of smoking it at 225 until it reaches an internal temp of 150. Any tips, suggestions, or recipes regarding rubs, brines, or temp are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## c14james35 (Dec 3, 2016)

My buddy i hunt with does one every year just low and slow over charcoal. It is by far the best deer I've ever had. I know he puts it in a cooler rubbed down for about 2 days.let me see if i can find the rub recipe for you


----------



## c14james35 (Dec 3, 2016)

Dijon mustard,olive oil, salt & pepper,garlic and chopped up rose marry mixed well. He didnt send me the measurements he uses but he lets it marinate for 3 days


----------



## zacw (Dec 22, 2016)

I have tried this before, and it always comes out tough. Good luck on your adventure,  I'll be watching for your outcome.


----------



## mowin (Dec 22, 2016)

Think 150* IT is too high. Venison is very lean. I'd go no higher than 140*. Its going to climb several degrees when it rests. Smoked lots of roasts, but never a whole hind. Never tried soaking em with buttermilk.


----------



## sipsey (Dec 28, 2016)

I've done several over the years usung an old vertical smoker. Use Lipton onion soup mix, several strips of good bacon, wrap tightly in foil, cook 6-8 hours. Open up twist bone and it slides right out leaving a pile of tender meat.


----------

